# How do i get my dog to listen to me more?



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

7 month old German shepherd Male


I do not know what to do anymore.. I th
ought i have tought him NOT to bite but whenever he gets too playful he comes with his Big teeth and starts to bite. I have tried Bitter spray, a newspaper rolled up,a tap to the nose, closing his mouth saying NO, and honestly EVERYTHING. It hurts and i dotn know what to do. 

ALSO, he is a very smart dog but he tries to push my buttons (and its working) He doesnt listen with either other people playing, people talking, or outside in the yard. He has begun to not listen at ALL to the command COME. how should i reteach it without using the command STAY so it doesnt seem like im trying to re teach stay instead of come. . I just need some tips on how to control him. . . hwat to do next and what ever you can tell me. I appreciate it.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I remember so looking forward to when my pup lost those sharp puppy teeth, but then they were replaced by big adult painful teeth! Continue to redirect your pup - have something other than you to bite. Be consistent and try to be patient. You're entering one of the hardest stages when your pup is becomming like a teenager. He still thinks like a puppy, but is getting the power of an adult. 

If you haven't already, take a good basic obedience class. Make it fun and practice a lot. Keep socializing, get your pup worn out, set him up for success. Believe it or not, it will all pay off. Just when you think they're not getting any of it, they've got it. And then you get to enjoy the benefits of having a well trained adult dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a trainer and work with your
dog everyday. i find working in sessions
works best (for me and my dogs). within
a 24 hour period i have many sessions. each session last 5 to
10 minutes. forget about the hitting your dog with
a rolled up news paper. train and socialize your dog (daily).


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

well my little beasty boy also stopped responding to the "come" command. maybe it's not ideal, but we retrained him using the turkish word for come (my SO is turkish). we also used dehydrated liver when we did it because he's crazy for that stuff. just a thought. also, if he gets too rough and turns landsharky during play cut the play *immediately*. he needs to know that it's not ok. trust me, my dog was a wild one and still is from time to time. he sounds like your dog and i know the feeling...it's NOT easy to deal with. but if you stick with it and really follow through with what you mean, he will begin to understand. my dog is almost a year and a half and he still gets cooky and overexcited during play sometimes, but the difference is that now he knows when i walk away, he doesn't get to play so he stops the nonsense. redirection also worked for us. if he was getting too amped up playing i would switch to something like hide and seek or have him practice stay while i went to hide his toy. good luck and don't give up hope!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How much training have you done with him, and what kind? Has he been in any obedience classes? Have you trained a dog before?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The problem is you are working at this from a punishment angle with what you do NOT want your dog to do.

While instead YOU should be learning how to TEACH your pup how to do the things you want him to do. It's a mindshift for us as pet owners to become thinking trainers (pro-active to deal with a situation before it comes up) instead of reactive punishers (having to have our dogs do WRONG so we can then PUNISH to teach).





 




 




 




 




 
Engagement…


----------

